# sustinon....



## kenwood (Jul 27, 2006)

have you used it? am i stupid for even thinking about it lol. i'm currently bulking and would it help any?

SUSTINON TM

 legal steroid formula commonly used in Bulking cycles to add strength and size.
Sustinon is shown to react very well together in oral form its blended compounds are longer acting than similar Test products because it is recognized by receptors for a longer period of time yet results in as litlles 2-3 days 2 CC OR 2 ML ORALY DAILY WITH OR WITHOUT FOOD 60 ML 30 DAY SUPPLY 

USED DURING BULK/MASS/STRENGTH PHASE


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> have you used it? am i stupid for even thinking about it lol. i'm currently bulking and would it help any?
> 
> SUSTINON TM
> 
> ...


You are 15 all you need is food.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are 15 all you need is food.


ido get food. a whole lot of it  . i think that supp is  bad idea  i'll just stick to my  BSN Mass Stack(no-xplode,cellmass,and nitrix)


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 27, 2006)

I remeber when I was 15.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 27, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:
			
		

> I remeber when I was 15.




So does everyone.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## aceshigh (Jul 28, 2006)

your pretty stocky for 15 kenwood goodwork,,,,,like foreman said man all u need is food,,most of these supplaments are crap man


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

It's a steroid....


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 29, 2006)

It will either do nothing or harm you. It isn't real sustanon, which is an injectible testosterone blend.


----------

